# Got a new to me car, but no bmw yet..



## Heracles (May 28, 2004)

But im kinda glad...

Came close to getting a 06 330 in 08-09...put it off to look for a used 07 335. Didnt happen because I ended up keeping my 2000 Accord V6 coupe and getting the wife and 3yo in an MDX, loaded sport/ent/tech package for $36K. CPO, had 18K miles.

got if from Acura of Manhattan. Was a fun experience. Really nice. I chose this over X5, ML500, and RX350.

I installed the sport running boards..



















at the dealership









so apparently it does pay off to those who wait  ..the 09 335s will be 3 year old soon and hoping I can scoop one up with the new idrive.. I will get there guys! Still love coming over and reading up on everyones bmw experiences..


----------



## LawrenceSmith (Sep 1, 2009)

huh?


----------



## ///MyLittlePony (May 22, 2008)

Hot Ice?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Wtf ?


----------



## bmw_dave (Feb 11, 2010)

Came close to getting a turkey sandwich on a roll for lunch...put it off to look for a roast beef on wheat. Didnt happen because I ended up snacking on some yogurt and granola and getting the wife and 3yo some pasta, loaded with asparagus and sun dried tomatos for $13. 

got if from a local restaurant down the street. Was a fun experience. Really nice. I chose this over Subway.

I poured the beverages...


----------



## ghs235 (Nov 3, 2009)

bmw_dave said:


> Came close to getting a turkey sandwich on a roll for lunch...put it off to look for a roast beef on wheat. Didnt happen because I ended up snacking on some yogurt and granola and getting the wife and 3yo some pasta, loaded with asparagus and sun dried tomatos for $13.
> 
> got if from a local restaurant down the street. Was a fun experience. Really nice. I chose this over Subway.
> 
> I poured the beverages...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Can we have this thread moved to the rebadged honda forums?


----------



## GoRavens (Jan 8, 2010)

over an X5?? how many forums did you post this on??? glad you like it.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

bmw_dave said:


> Came close to getting a turkey sandwich on a roll for lunch...put it off to look for a roast beef on wheat. Didnt happen because I ended up snacking on some yogurt and granola and getting the wife and 3yo some pasta, loaded with asparagus and sun dried tomatos for $13.
> 
> got if from a local restaurant down the street. Was a fun experience. Really nice. I chose this over Subway.
> 
> I poured the beverages...


Oh man too funny! Too Funny!:thumbup:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

:bustingup


----------



## madurodave (Oct 31, 2008)

GoRavens said:


> over an X5?? how many forums did you post this on??? glad you like it.


Definitely a WTF????


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice. They hold their value very well. Can't touch them for under $30k.

It's for your wife, so its understandable that she would choose it over an X5. Smaller than an X5, more storage room than an ML, and RX350s suck in all ways imaginable.


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

Enjoy it.
-Getz


----------



## Griffoun (Jan 19, 2006)

One can clearly tell when this thread got moved to OT...

Judging people based on a car, eh?

Heracles, enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Heracles said:


> But im kinda glad...
> 
> Came close to getting a 06 330 in 08-09...put it off to look for a used 07 335. Didnt happen because I ended up keeping my 2000 Accord V6 coupe and getting the wife and 3yo in an MDX, loaded sport/ent/tech package for $36K. CPO, had 18K miles.
> 
> ...


So an Acura with sport running boards trumps a BMW? In what universe?


----------

